# Ponies stolen



## ILuvCowparsely (22 March 2016)

From facebook.  Scuse the sideways picture and people on here still say ponies/ horses are rarely stolen.  

  Lets hope these guys are fiund safe and


----------



## bonny (22 March 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			From facebook.  Scuse the sideways picture and people on here still say ponies/ horses are rarely stolen.  

  Lets hope these guys are fiund safe and 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

If you really believe that they have been stolen then why not share the details ?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 March 2016)

bonny said:



			If you really believe that they have been stolen then why not share the details ?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe if I  had them i would.,  This came up on my facebook so i shared here.

I don't think this is the place to  disscus wether or not horses are stolen or not. 

 We can only presume they are and to help spread the word to get these ponies home .


----------



## bonny (23 March 2016)

That was my point ! You are not sharing anything !


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 March 2016)

bonny said:



			That was my point ! You are not sharing anything !
		
Click to expand...

You Mean the size of the ponies are in the shared info above, the colours are obvious!  Why do you have to split hairs?   

 If your not happy with the advert contact the original poster  or person they were stolen from not the messenger.
  Minimal as it is people can still see the ponies. They are microchipped as per photo info, the only thing not in the picture is where they were stolen from Gerrads Cross Bucks.


----------



## asmp (23 March 2016)

Must admit I am bemused by what bonny means.  I've posted when I've seen horses are missing locally and all I do is copy and paste to put the info out there so more people can see it.


----------



## popsdosh (23 March 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			From facebook.  Scuse the sideways picture and people on here still say ponies/ horses are rarely stolen.  

  Lets hope these guys are fiund safe and 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

The figures bear it out just because you see this posting it does not prove a thing . The issue is I doubt we ever hear anymore particularly as in most cases it is a dispute or some other explanation .Why would anybody of sound mind nick two chipped ponies . Maybe Face book is a better platform to tell us the number of stolen horses rather than the police forces themselves.

Perhaps you believe everything you see on FB


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 March 2016)

popsdosh said:



			The figures bear it out just because you see this posting it does not prove a thing . The issue is I doubt we ever hear anymore particularly as in most cases it is a dispute or some other explanation .Why would anybody of sound mind nick two chipped ponies . Maybe Face book is a better platform to tell us the number of stolen horses rather than the police forces themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Could it be i know as this is in my area??
How would they know they were chipped??

 They were driving ponies. And their harness and their carriage was taken, what did they magically dissapear? Or the ponies harness themselves up and went for a drive and got lost?,  

   Just for the record there is many thefts in this part of Bucks yards etc at the moment, one yard was threatened with a knife and the police caught them. We have also been given lisence plates recently of pick ups acting suspiciously. 


This has also just popped. Ponies  and driving trap "- edited  suggestion "! There has been an "Irishman" raiding yards across Bucks. Thames Valley Police are aware.

  <Now for gawd sake this is not up for debate this is missing or stolen section which is what I posted.  If you want to debate the stolen or not stolen take it to the disscusion section. >


----------



## hackneylass2 (25 March 2016)

Hope they are found.
At least, if the tack and carriage were stolen, they probably would not have been stolen for their meat value. (of course all equine slaughterhouses here scan for a chip do they not?)
Would be hard to sell such a matched pair with tack etc, or am I  deluded? Really hope the owners get this pair back.


----------



## Leo Walker (25 March 2016)

I'm not a million miles from there. Mines just been freezemarked. He almost certainly wont be stolen, but if being freezemarked helps then I'm glad I did it  Hope these ponies turn up safe and sound somewhere soon.


----------



## bonny (25 March 2016)

I just googled these ponies and the only mention of them seems to be on dragon driving which says one of them has been found. These cases always seem to be more than meets the eye !


----------



## hairycob (26 March 2016)

It's true horses and ponies are rarely stolen from the foiled but there is the odd genuine case. Not convinced microchip ping is much of a deterrent because there is not much chance of it being scanned. More usually they have escaped.  Mine got out after someone broke in to the field and chased them with a quad bike. A friend phoned me in tears one morning screaming that hers had been stolen (honestly, not a chance), plastered it all over Facebook - they had got into her neighbours garden and we're found as soon as neighbour got up. Her facebook posts were being shared for weeks.
Let's hope this is a personal dispute that gets solved quickly  - that is  by far the more common occurence if it's not an straightforward escape.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (26 March 2016)

I



hairycob said:



			It's true horses and ponies are rarely stolen from the foiled but there is the odd genuine case. Not convinced microchip ping is much of a deterrent because there is not much chance of it being scanned. More usually they have escaped.  Mine got out after someone broke in to the field and chased them with a quad bike. A friend phoned me in tears one morning screaming that hers had been stolen (honestly, not a chance), plastered it all over Facebook - they had got into her neighbours garden and we're found as soon as neighbour got up. Her facebook posts were being shared for weeks.
Let's hope this is a personal dispute that gets solved quickly  - that is  by far the more common occurence if it's not an straightforward escape.
		
Click to expand...

But harness and carriage also gone.  I hope the person who's ponies they are does not get upset by people thinking they escaped or insurance scam


----------



## hairycob (26 March 2016)

I never said this isn't one of the genuine few. But the driving world is relatively small so ponies and carriage would be hard to either use or dispose of.  I would be very surprised if it wasn't a personal dispute  - e.g former partner or someone with a grudge.  Horribly common.


----------



## fatpiggy (29 March 2016)

Given the ones who do lots of driving around me, they can pop the cart in a white van and transport it to one of their "cousins" a good distance away before you can blink, so they can remove the ponies too.  How easy is it to identify an all-white pony of small stature and no clearly identifiable markings?  I think I've got more chance of winning the lottery.


----------

